#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  PPT acima de 100mb?

## pazini

Qual equipamento wireless os amigos indicam da marca intelbras para ponto a ponto acima de 100mb?

----------


## icarooo

nenhum, você vai precisar de radio AC

----------


## pazini

> nenhum, você vai precisar de radio AC


O loco estamos em 2019... não estamos?

----------


## wondernetwork

qual á distancia ?

----------


## pazini

> qual á distancia ?


2km com visada.

----------


## wondernetwork

no minimo :linha ubiquiti ac
um pouco melhor :Mimosa B5 Lite 5ghz 750+ Mbps (tá custando r$2.200,00 o par)

----------


## filipirocha

Tem ser somente intelbras ? Existem produtos melhores de outros fabricantes, mas caso tenha que ser realmente da Intelbras tem o radio 2N MiMo 2x2, mas terá que usar uma antena externa, no caso de outros fabricantes para 2Km recomendo a Powebeam AC ou B5 Lite.

----------


## pazini

> Tem ser somente intelbras ? Existem produtos melhores de outros fabricantes, mas caso tenha que ser realmente da Intelbras tem o radio 2N MiMo 2x2, mas terá que usar uma antena externa, no caso de outros fabricantes para 2Km recomendo a Powebeam AC ou B5 Lite.


Obrigado pelas informações vou estudar a opção de outra marca como sua indicação.

----------


## orlandosbfz

Acima de 100mb só com rádio AC.

----------


## nuneseverton

@*pazini*,

Boa tarde!

Tô um pouco atrasado ai mas... já resolveu o problema nobre amigo ?
Já fechou o enlace ?

Se não.. eu lhe indico usar um par de Mikrotik SXT, segue modelo:

Mikrotik SXT SA5 AC (RBSXTG-5HPacD-SA)

https://mikrotik.com/product/RBSXTG-5HPacD-SAr2

Aí já tem tecnologia AC.. com toda certeza vai passar mais de 100Mbps nesse enlace..

Valeu!

----------


## pazini

Bom dia nuneseverton, então estava pensando em Ubiquiti Powerbeam Pbe-5ac-gen2-br 5ghz 450+mbps Ac Ubiquiti o que acha?

----------


## nuneseverton

Boa tarde @pazine,

Ainda não usei Powerbeam, fechei uns enlaces com AirFiber X AF-5X e antenas AF-5G23-S45 até postei os resultados aqui no fórum... mas no caso da Powerbeam pelo que vi na descrição do equipamento parece ser muito bom. Indicado para enlaces de até 25km, tem tecnologia AC, é da UBNT... Acredito que vai te atender com qualidade.

Depois posta os resultados aí...

Valeu!

----------


## JoanRodrigues

Galera, quais os equipamentos que vocês indicam para um ponto a ponto de 18km com visada limpa? Quero passar uns 500mb ou mais.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Galera, quais os equipamentos que vocês indicam para um ponto a ponto de 18km com visada limpa? Quero passar uns 500mb ou mais.


Olá JoanRodrigues,

Não possuímos hoje um equipamento para um throughput de 500 Mbps.

----------


## pazini

Bom dia pessoal estava verificando sobre esse equipamento custo beneficio para PTP LITEBEAM 5ac Gen2 23dbi, com visada 1,5KM será que passa uns 150mb?

----------


## guiggoo

> Galera, quais os equipamentos que vocês indicam para um ponto a ponto de 18km com visada limpa? Quero passar uns 500mb ou mais.



mimosa C5C + antenas de 30 dbi... se for limpa a visada. 

passa os 500mb que o amigo precisa, com baixo custo.

----------


## guiggoo

> Bom dia pessoal estava verificando sobre esse equipamento custo beneficio para PTP LITEBEAM 5ac Gen2 23dbi, com visada 1,5KM será que passa uns 150mb?


se for realmente limpa a visada, passa bem tranquilo. até mais que isso.

----------

